# Umkreisermittlung



## Bumblebee_3rd (3. Jan 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich arbeite mit einer webbasierten Software und müsste in unserem Marketing ein Script erstellen welches um eine neue Veranstaltung herum den Umkreis ermittelt und alle darin enthaltenen potentiellen Kunden. z.b Veranstaltung X, dann variable Entfernung (25km, 50 km, 100km).

Wie würdet ihr so etwas machen? Habt ihr schon vielleicht etwas in die Richtung gemacht? Was wäre das einfachste? Wenn möglich nur mit javascript.
Wir haben eine Bing Lizenz und Längen- und Breitengrade wären auch vorhanden.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

Grob: aus allen Kunden die rausfiltern, die nah genug an der Veranstaltung sind.
Entfernung entweder von Bing berechnen lassen (wenns da sowas gibt) oder „per Hand“ über Längen-/Breitengrad.

Muss das ganze Clientseitig passieren?


----------



## Bumblebee_3rd (4. Jan 2018)

Müssen nicht.
Geht das überhaupt nur mit einem jscript?
Es wäre eigentlich folgender Prozess. Man erstellt im Marketing eine Veranstaltung und möchte bei der Erstellung schon die Umkreisauswahl haben und dazu die Resultate als Liste. Blöderweise ist sowas nicht in unserer Software enthalten und daher muss man sich dazu was eigenes entwickeln.

Was ich machen kann bzw. was das Werkzeug meiner Software hergibt, dass ich ein Script mittels Trigger (so heißt das) auslösen kann welches mir meine Ergebnisse liefert.

Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich an die Sache herangehen soll


----------



## Bumblebee_3rd (5. Jan 2018)

Ich glaube ich werde das anders machen. Ich werde von fixen Werten ausgehen (10 km, 25 km, 50 km, 100 km)
Wie könnte da die Funktion aussehen? Weiß das einer?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Jan 2018)

Bumblebee_3rd hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube ich werde das anders machen. Ich werde von fixen Werten ausgehen (10 km, 25 km, 50 km, 100 km)
> Wie könnte da die Funktion aussehen? Weiß das einer?


Steht oben schon, mehr als Pseudocode ist nicht möglich, wenn du nicht mal ne Sprache angeben kannst.

Ob feste Werte oder Variable ist egal.


----------



## Bumblebee_3rd (5. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Steht oben schon, mehr als Pseudocode ist nicht möglich, wenn du nicht mal ne Sprache angeben kannst.
> 
> Ob feste Werte oder Variable ist egal.



Wie würdest du das denn machen?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> aus allen Kunden die rausfiltern, die nah genug an der Veranstaltung sind.
> Entfernung entweder von Bing berechnen lassen (wenns da sowas gibt) oder „per Hand“ über Längen-/Breitengrad.


So ^^

Jeder der Punkte für sich ist eigentlich trivial und dir jetzt einfach beliebigen Code hinklatschen wird dir nicht helfen 
Wo hängt‘s denn bei dir?


----------



## Bumblebee_3rd (5. Jan 2018)

Ich habe die Längen und Breitengrade vom System aus. Ein Javascript welches mir das umrechnet sprich in km bzw. m habe ich. Ich weiß nur nicht wie vom System raus und wieder rein


----------



## mrBrown (5. Jan 2018)

Na ohne das System zu kennen kann man dir dabei sicher nicht helfen...


----------

